# Great standalone fantasy and science fiction?



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

I've noticed most of the time that when people recommend science fiction and fantasy novels they are usually part of a series. While sometimes I love to read a good series, other times I want a nice self contained, well written book that has a satisfying conclusion... where I don't have to look for the next book in the series. Any recommendations?


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Read or reread in the past few years, off the top of my head, and available for Kindle:

_ The Book of Skulls_ by Robert Silverberg








_ The Diamond Age_ by Neal Stephenson








_ Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ by Philip K. Dick








_ Day of the Triffids_ by John Wyndham








_ The Fountains of Paradise_ by Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Then there are the in-between cases where each book in a "series" (probably not the best name in these cases -- perhaps "milieu"?) is a stand-alone book. My favorite example would be Terry Pratchett's "Discworld" books, which, other than the first two, are each "a nice self contained, well written book that has a satisfying conclusion." I'd probably say the same of Iain Banks' "The Culture" novels and short stories.

To further muddy the waters would be something like Roger Zelazny's "Amber" series (the first one, narrated by Corwin) which in total words is probably no longer than some large, single-volume novels.

For an interesting change of pace, a public domain novel I just downloaded after having not read it in over 30 years:


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

This may become a series, but for now it was a great read by itself, ya fantasy:
Jonathan Lenahan Shadowmagic

A. Lee Martinez usually writes stand alones.  My favorite is The Automatic Detective.  Some of his stuff is pretty weird...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

fortunately or unfortunately, like movies, if a book does well... it tends to have a sequel


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions so far...

I think it is a little unfortunate. It seems like if a book is not meant to have a sequel and then the author gets pressured to make one, it can make the subsequent books weaker and almost ruin the first books. It's like those Disney movies that they forced sequels out of... shudder.

Of course if a book is meant and planned to be part of a series that can be different.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

"The Lord of the Rings" is actually one novel, split into 3 volumes by the publisher.

Most classics for sci-fi are stand-alone.  By "classics" I mean people like Jules Verne and H.G. Wells.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I will second _ShadowMagic_ and recommend _Warbreaker_ by Brandon Sanderson . Hmmm...apparently, _Warbreaker_ is not available on Kindle, but might still be free in PDF format from Sanderson's website.

N


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

This is a book I enjoyed by one of our Kindleboards authors. And you can't beat the price!


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

As a stand alone, I'd like to suggest



which I suspect may be the link for the DTB. I thought it a WONDERFUL fantasy (with a touch of grim reality to start).


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

Geemont said:


> Read or reread in the past few years, off the top of my head, and available for Kindle:
> 
> _ Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ by Philip K. Dick
> 
> ...


I liked both of these very much and I would also recommend "The Once and Future King" by T.H. White. Its Arthurian and very good.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Mists of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley is a fantastic Arthurian retelling, though it is rather gargantuan and hypothetically could have been split into several books.

I, Robot by Isaac Asimov is great science fiction (with the added bonus of that if you do like it, you can easily move onto The Caves of Steel).

Also, anything by Terry Pratchett. Discworld books stand well by themselves, and at the least, should put a smile on your face.

David


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm a big fan of anything by Robert Heinlein.  In particular "The Puppet Masters" and "Have Space Suit Will Travel" (written as young adult, but very readable for adults) are excellent.

"City" by Clifford Simak is good.

"Footfall" and "Lucifer's Hammer" both by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle are good.  I believe these may be available on Kindle, I don't believe City, Puppet Masters, or Space Suit are Kindleized.


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

I really enjoyed Weaveworld by Clive Barker, got the imagination running.

Just have to wait for it to come out for the Kindle


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

Try _Enders Game_ by Olson Scot Card. Great book that can be read as a stand alone. Also same with _Dune_. Both have books that follow but they are also great one their own. Hmm, oh yeah! what about _Battlefield Earth_. I watched the movie and never thought of reading the book till a good friend of mine told me it was way better then the movie(should have known). Not sure if these are available for kindle yet, I am just spouting book of the top of my head. Anyways, good luck and happy readings.

David Spears.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Mists of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley is a fantastic Arthurian retelling, though it is rather gargantuan and hypothetically could have been split into several books.


Which 'Recorded Books' did & sells each volume separately in audiobook form - even through audible.com!
But I second that this is a great story.


----------



## Susinok (Feb 2, 2010)

I really like Robert J. Sawyer's books. He has one 3 book series (Hominids) but many of his other things are stand alone. Sawyer tackles some big issues in his books.

Ben Bova - many are in the same future earth but all stand alone
Greg Bear - lots of stand alones, and big books too.
John Varley's work

Ya know my memory SUCKS. I hate trying to come up with author names, LOL. I'll try to dredge up more as I think of 'em I'll add 'em.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Susinok said:


> I really like Robert J. Sawyer's books. He has one 3 book series (Hominids) but many of his other things are stand alone. Sawyer tackles some big issues in his books.


Good one. I read _Flash Forward_ last fall, in anticipation of the ABC show, and I liked it very much. It's pretty different from the TV show, of course, but the same premise.


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

SpearsII said:


> Try _Enders Game_ by Olson Scot Card. Great book that can be read as a stand alone. Also same with _Dune_. Both have books that follow but they are also great one their own.
> 
> David Spears.


I would agree with both Ender's Game (Great ending!) and Dune. I thought both were exceptional books.
As far as fantasy, I am re-reading Wizard's First Rule by Terry Goodkind and still love it even after several reads. Its the first in a long series of books but everything wraps up nicely enough in the first book that it isn't necessary to go on if you are not inclined to do so. By the end of the 6th or 7th book you won't care who triumphs in the end anyways. imho, The first 4 are good but after that they are painful to read.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I read Dune, and when it came to world-building, I was absolutely floored. When it came to characters however...I just got bored with -every- single person have amazing, godlike reflexes and intelligence, with hardly a shred of emotion in anyone. I loved the book, but had zero desire to read any more in the series.

David


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Vernor Vinge's "Fire Upon the Deep" is back up. (Tor book, but not over priced) http://www.amazon.com/Fire-Upon-Deep-Special-ebook/dp/B000FBJAGO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1265638435&sr=1-1
An excellent stand alone hard SF novel.......ok, he made a sequel many years later but it was set like 35,000 years apart and not required reading....although it was good too.

For Fantasy, Patrick Rothfuss' Name of the Wind was very good.....but will probably have a sequel at some point


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Susinok said:


> I really like Robert J. Sawyer's books. He has one 3 book series (Hominids) but many of his other things are stand alone. Sawyer tackles some big issues in his books.
> 
> Ben Bova - many are in the same future earth but all stand alone
> Greg Bear - lots of stand alones, and big books too.
> ...


great books


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> For Fantasy, Patrick Rothfuss' Name of the Wind was very good.....but will probably have a sequel at some point


Great book, well worth all the kudos. And it's supposed to have a sequel; it was left open-ended, and Mr. Rothfuss has been working on the sequel for awhile now. He's starting to get George R.R. Martin jokes told about him because of how long it's taking him and how many times the release date has changed...


----------



## 3_Magi (Feb 9, 2010)

Check out _Epiphany_, by Paul Harrington. (Yes, by me.)
It's a historical fiction/fantasy new take on the Nativity story.
A fun, solid adventure story that's sure to satisfy.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Some of my faves available on Kindle:

Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell, Susannah Clark
Dune, Frank Herbert
The Diamond Age, Neal Stephenson (it totally falls apart at the end, though)
Perdido Street Station, China Mieville
Little Fuzzy, H. Beam Piper -- OK, I know that title doesn't sound promising, but the book itself is a delight!
Faerie Tale, Raymond Feist
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, Douglas Adams
Lots by Philip K. Dick -- I think The Man in the High Castle is my favorite
Last Call, Tim Powers -- but his best, The Anubis Gates, hasn't been Kindleized yet
American Gods, Neil Gaiman
To Say Nothing of the Dog, Connie Willis



And some of my faves NOT available on Kindle, sadly enough:

The Martian Chronicles and Something Wicked This Way Comes, both by Ray Bradbury
The Last Unicorn, Peter S. Beagle
Little, Big, John Crowley (some of his others are on Kindle, though)
As She Climbed Across the Table, Jonathan Lethem
Arc D'X, Steve Erickson's masterpiece
Waking the Moon and Mortal Love, both by Elizabeth Hand


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I usually don't think of Ray Bradbury when someone mentions Science Fiction, but he certainly qualifies, and The Martian Chronicles was a phenomenal read. Spent the next week or so scouring the library, grabbing every book by Bradbury there was. Probably one of my favorite authors, honestly.

David


----------



## Susinok (Feb 2, 2010)

I love Ray Bradbury and his short stories.

Most of the older Science Fiction were stand alone novels, so look for Heinlein, Asimov, and writers from that generation. I miss stand-alone books once in a while. There's a certain satisfaction to a story actually ending that you don't often get in a series.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

The foundation novels were an odd mix of stand-alone and series. Asimov had some wonderful ideas. My parents bought me the entire robot series and foundation series for Christmas, nine books in all I believe. That was some fantastic winter reading.

David


----------



## Dennis Phillips (Jun 19, 2010)

2001: A Space Odyssey and Stranger in a Strange Land are two all-time greats!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

How about something like Beowulf? That's definitely fantasy, and pretty awesome to boot. Get a good translation and watch the heads start to roll!


----------



## mparish6 (Apr 14, 2010)

There are, of course, the classics (The Time Machine, Island of Dr. Moreau, Ender's Game, Stranger in a Strange Land, Dune, The Moon is a Harsh Mistress(Heinlein), Lord of the Rings, Neuromancer and many others) all of which are awesome and can be read standalone (although the ending to Ender's Game was clearly written with a sequel in mind, you don't necessarily need to read the others to understand the plot). If you're looking for something a little more modern, though, one that I read recently is Robert Charles Wilson's The Chronoliths. I don't believe it's available on the Kindle, unfortunately...The interesting thing about Wilson is that with many sci-fi authors the plot and the ideas are great while the style and the characters are forgettable (think Heinlein or Asimov). Wilson is in a sense almost the reverse: his style is his single greatest strength, the characters are compelling, and yet the ideas and the endings leave a little to be desired. I still thought the Chronoliths was a very good read though.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Just bought Island of Dr. Moreau at a flea market for like, 75 cents. Hoping to get to it sometime this decade.

David Dalglish


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Have you read "Elantris" by Brandon Sanderson yet?  It's a good stand alone book with no sequel ever written.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> In particular "The Puppet Masters" and "Have Space Suit Will Travel" (written as young adult, but very readable for adults) are excellent.
> 
> "City" by Clifford Simak is good.
> 
> I don't believe City, Puppet Masters, or Space Suit are Kindleized.


_The Puppet Masters_ is available from Baen Books.

Mike


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Song for Arbonne by Guy Gavriel Kay


----------

